# The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread July - September 2009



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only WTB/WTT thread going on in the Air Suspension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the Want to buy & Want to trade ads through out the forum.
*The Rules:*
Only post WTB/WTT stuff here.
Once you've sourced your item delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the individual.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your WTB/WTT thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
*NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES* If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME WTB/WTT ad MORE THAN ONCE*
*POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 
Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread July - September 2009 (dashrendar)*

WTB:
*MKV Mason-Tech Signature Series front struts.*
I dont need the bags.


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread July - September 2009 (Lblizzie)*

WTB. MK2 airride parts. rear struts, compressor, tank, valve manifold, etc. lmk what you have.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread July - September 2009 (dashrendar)*

nvm


_Modified by ilde10 at 11:01 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread July - September 2009 (ilde10)*

WTB full mk5 air set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cash in hand


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread July - September 2009 (dashrendar)*

Looking for a good set of air house 2 rear bags for a mk4 or something equivalent. need to fit the B2B rear brackets. Lets see what you have.
thanks


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread July - September 2009 (dashrendar)*

WTB: 
1x 3/8 SMC water trap
2x UVAIR Aero Sport 
2x Air House 2
MKV Rear Mounts
MKV Front Mounts


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread July - September 2009 (VW06GTI)*

Hit us up at 20Squared. We have a nice selection for air ride set up for a fair price. 
We are updating the site daily with new products.
If u need something that is not on the site just give us a call.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

WTB dump controls


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Korfu)*

Feeler:
WTT, Canon Rebel, 50mm, 80-200, kit lens, speed lite, various polarizers and UV filters. Bag for laptop and camera. Charger 8GB CF card I'm sure I'm leaving out some items. I can include the box and all original packaging.
I'm looking for MK4 air ride bits.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

WTB a full mk4 setup looks on it dont mater as long as it works


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

used Firestone Rear Sleeves for a Mark4


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re:*

Sold.


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 8:56 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## filthy. (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (hellaSmoked)*

WTT: KW variant 2's + cash for a whole air ride set up. if by some morbid and divine chance youre interested PM me, email me(iphone): [email protected] or call me(try and text first): 7323067830


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Re: (chilisickle)*

wrong thread



_Modified by MidwestDubMafia at 3:37 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread July - September 2009 (dashrendar)*

WTB: Pair of Slam Specialties RE-6's. 
Possible trade plus cash for my RE-5's.


----------



## Mtlgixxer6 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: WTB*

Looking for Firestone Rear Bags for an MK4


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread July - September 2009 (dashrendar)*

WTB:
3/8 smc water trap(s)


----------



## avr6corrado (Oct 20, 2006)

*WTB complete air ride set up for my vr corrado*

*complete air ride set up for my vr corrado* 
Anything/anyone?


----------



## bognervdub (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: The Official Air Suspension WTB/WTT Thread July - September 2009 (dashrendar)*

WTB complete kit for MKIV 2002 GTI HELP!


----------



## geisinger (Oct 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

WTB rear bags and brackets, pref with leader lines for mk4.


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re:*

WTB: 1 480c comppressor
WTB: 2 areosport bags 
and 2 rear airhouse bags.


----------



## SilverPhantom (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Skin88)*

FT: 2002 CBR 600 F4i
has some scratches from being layed over by a buddy but no plastics are broke.
has yoshi shorty exhaust and undertail kit.
odo says 22000 but is in accorate due to PO replaced it. bike axually has 8000 miles on it.
old pic with full yoshi on it i has been cut down by professional and sounds amazing. 








what im lookign for full setup for a mk4 gti. must be either mason tech or bagyards with easy street management. i would consider trading straight up for either of those kits. if not ill consider anything but if its not MT or BY ill will need moneys on your end. 
sooo lets see what you have!


----------



## wallacejr30 (Oct 27, 2006)

*WT: turbo aba*

I'm looking to trade my custom 2.0 aba turbo motor for air ride for a mk3. specs:
obd1 2.0 block w/ obd2 head
mitsubishi TD05 turbo
double stacked head gaskets aka spacer
obd2 manual computer w/ BBM turbo chip
custom SRI w/ vr6 throttle cable
custom tubular turbo manifold
custom downpipe w/ vband
gutted/ported internal wastegate to use external
turbosmart 38mm wastegate
noname blowoff valve








custom intercooler painted black (sleeper look)


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

WTB everything needed to make a mk1 caddy ride on air.


----------



## unknowna4 (Feb 27, 2006)

WTT my stasis motorsports coils for a bag setup for my a4.


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (hellaSmoked)*

WTB/NTB (need to buy







) 
Complete Air Management setup... I have cash in hand. 
This is for a 72' VW Bus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PM me or email [email protected]


----------



## smartune (Oct 2, 2009)

WTB:
UVAir Aerosports w/ Mcpherson brackets.
email me... [email protected]
-Dan


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hoping to buy a complete MK4 air ride set up. (I have the tank, coils, switch-box & gauges)


----------

